# The three different kinds of exam takers.



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

Which one are you?


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

I am generally the type who doesn't pay attention in class, than later during the test I some how know the answers and at least 8 out of 10 of the time I get something between a C+ to an A lol my teachers called me the educated guesser. I told them I am just super intuitive


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Hermoine.....


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

All three, depending on the subject.


----------



## EdBogie (Aug 15, 2011)

Usually Hermione, only because I study way more than is humanly healthy, but I definitely have my Ron moments. >_<


----------



## Alice_Morgan (Dec 14, 2011)

It really depends on what class I'm taking, but most of the time I'm Ron, especially when it comes to essays.


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

I have the body language/mimic of Ron while I do an exam.


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm the guy in the middle for what I'm not really interested in. When I'm interested I'm like the girl.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

It depends on the subject. I'd say I vary between Ron and Hermione.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't understand Potter's reaction.


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm the one who remembers to bring a real pen.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm good at making up essay responses and pulling test answers out of the air, if I don't know them outright. 

... well, except for that level 300 statistics course in college. *blech*


----------



## Psychophlegmatic (Apr 29, 2012)

It depends on my level of interest and what the subject matter is. 

Math= Harry
Everything else= Hermione/ Ron


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

Usually, I know the answers but I've had my Ron moments in tests for classes I didn't like or for tests I didn't study hard enough on.


----------



## goesupinward (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm mostly Ron. I would remember the information instead of knowing the notes mostly and it has helped in college so far.


----------



## Dart07 (Jun 17, 2011)

"Oh I know this" is usually me. If I have no idea what is going on, then I'm "I must remember something."


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Um, Hermione. I guess


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

"Sleep through half the classes. Play video games the other half. Walk in, ace test in a fraction of the allotted time, spend the rest of the period making funny faces at whoever else has finished."

Why isn't this an option? Do I not count? :sad:


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Most of the time I'm Hermoine, though I've had Ron moments too.


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

paper lilies said:


> Which one are you?


Most of the time, Hermione. But I experience my Ron and Harry moments, too.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

All of the subjects I cared enough about to pay attention in class I know most of the answers, though the exams will occasionally throw a curve ball which has nothing to do with the specifications. I don't do a great deal of studying though. Once I understand something, I don't forget it.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

It depends how much I was paying attention in class, if I was paying any kind of attention then I'd know exactly what to do, otherwise it would be the second option as I can usually puzzle it out based on the test.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Honestly, there needs to be a 4th type: "I know what I know, and HOPE to remember the rest".

I rely on my gut guesses for anything that I don't know, which more often than not proves correct. I typically color code my notes and so figure a subconscious "guess" could reflect that or any number of things that I am not consciously recalling.

I will add this. I am a FAST tester; not because I am particularly genius, but because if I keep the exam and start second guessing or changing answers, I will almost always reduce my score. I test, answering the certain questions first, then the guesses, then I hand that booklet off like a hot potatoe before I screw things up.


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

All three xD depending on the subject but most of the time Ron xD


----------



## LightningHeart78 (Jun 11, 2012)

Usually Ron. I pull late nights reading & catching up on notes as studying, then I'll be in the testing room knowing some things, going "what?" on a couple questions, but mostly doing a memory-summoning ritual in my head.
Wish there was a spell for that, Remembrals aren't helpful....


----------



## ThatUglyGirl (Jun 18, 2012)

Depends on the subject, really.

Math: What?
Social sciences/Humanities/Languages: Oh, I know this!
Natural sciences/Music: I must remember something.

I'm a pretty decent student, though, so it's mostly Hermione for me.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

The fourth type


----------



## Yuval (May 12, 2011)

Either type 1 or 2, depends on how much I'm interested in the subject. 
Wish we had multiple choice questions..


----------



## Impermanence (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh, I know this because I hit the books hard in order to get good marks.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

In college I studied so hard because I was so afraid to do bad that even in the classes I absolutely sucked at, I tried so hard, it was anywhere between Hermoine and a little bit of Ron. Never Harry, because I always came prepared.


----------



## FogOnTheBeach (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm the study all night the night before the test and fall asleep in the middle of it. If I manage to stay awake, I'll usually answer the questions, starting with the ones I know, so I feel more confident about the others. If I feel confident about a test I almost always do better on it, even if the confidence isn't based on actually having a grasp on the topic.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

60% of the time Ron, 50% of the time Hermione, 10% of the time Harry.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Middle one usually.


----------

